
Ask HN: What resources do you use to lighten your heart? - khuss
Recently, three of my closest friends passed away due to various reasons. It made me reflect and realize that I am reading too much serious content that makes me knowledgable but not necessarily peaceful and content. Curious to know how everybody else is balancing serious reading with stuff that lightens your heart.
======
janetacarr
Lately, I just bury my face in Neal Stephenson's Snow Crash.

